# Help me to buy this aquarium or not



## rubema (Aug 23, 2013)

Hi,
I am looking for big tank to upgrade my current 90 gallons. One from my friends he's offering his (Kakei 2 meter tank)
Its:
Length 200 cm
Height 75 cm
Height with Table 145 cm
Width 46 cm

Specifications:
1) Kakei Japan
2) Curved Edges - Single Glass
3) Single internal filter
4) Two external filters
5) Two internal heaters
6) Six new aquarium lights fitted

I don't care about the parts, what iam care of that it has curved corners. He's telling me that it has strong and thick glasses.

I heard from some people that curved glass may crack.

Pictures:

http://imgh.us/image_175.jpeg
http://imgh.us/image_176.jpeg
http://imgh.us/image_177.jpeg
http://imgh.us/image_178.jpeg


So any advice to buy it or not?
Please your advice is much appreciated..

Best,


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

Its a very nice tank if the asking price is good!


----------



## BabyGirl77 (Jul 24, 2015)

That is a nice tank. I would get that tank, especially if your friend is asking a really good price for it. Snag it if your friend gives it to you for free. Aquascape it with plants, driftwood, rocks, a cave or two, and many fish of your choice.


----------



## welok (Jul 20, 2015)

I agree with everyone: it depends on the price, and whether or not it is a good deal. The tank itself obviously holds water, and Arowana can be a handful. Are you getting the fish with the tank? Know that if you do, you will need to eventually get a bigger tank for the Arowana, as they get up to 3 feet.


----------



## rubema (Aug 23, 2013)

welok said:


> I agree with everyone: it depends on the price, and whether or not it is a good deal. The tank itself obviously holds water, and Arowana can be a handful. Are you getting the fish with the tank? Know that if you do, you will need to eventually get a bigger tank for the Arowana, as they get up to 3 feet.





Blue Moon said:


> That is a nice tank. I would get that tank, especially if your friend is asking a really good price for it. Snag it if your friend gives it to you for free. Aquascape it with plants, driftwood, rocks, a cave or two, and many fish of your choice.





Summer said:


> Its a very nice tank if the asking price is good!



Thank you guys... I really appreciate your answers and advices. But actually he is selling it at almost 600 400 US dollars. I think its high price. I checked in my local market and found the 180 cm more than 1500 US dollars the same brand.


----------



## BabyGirl77 (Jul 24, 2015)

rubema said:


> Thank you guys... I really appreciate your answers and advices. But actually he is selling it at almost 600 400 US dollars. I think its high price. I checked in my local market and found the 180 cm more than 1500 US dollars the same brand.


If it is the same brand, but in store it is $1500, and he is selling it for $400, then it is a good deal. Even at $600 is a good deal.


----------

